# WH Res. 6/7/09



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

cool place to ride for sure.  Met up with Mr.Evil, MRGisevil, o3Jeff, Powhunter and Paul and headed up a decent sized climb under the powerlines.  After getting up into it, we found tons of stuff to play on.  We were resting at one point and i looked at this rocky spine that had been filled with some flat rocks to make a cool little spine to roller. Found a nice 3 or 4 foot huck with a sketchy landing.  hit that and totally pretzeled my front rim.  DAMN!  unhooked the front brake and it was at least rideable.  We pressed on from there and found some nice single track with so much to play on.  Came across the big ladder/roller that Slopes posted a pic of.  Bent wheel or not, it was too tempting.  managed that without incident and then we found a nice 4 or 5 foot huck.  I was debating it over and over but the thought of completely folding the rim upon landing seemed like waaay to big a chance to take.  That pissed me off but now i have something to really look forward to for next time.  I bailed cause it was getting to hairy with the bent rim and no front brake and those guys pressed on.  

That place is really cool.  there is so much to ride off and over.  its literally everywhere you look.  Randi was cursing at tim like a drunken sailor at one point and she nailed a roller!  good riding with everyone.


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry about the bent rim, Pat. Sounds like you had fun, though! And yes, Randi has quite a mouth on her, huh? :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

Pat, you would have loved some of the stuff we came across after you left. Some really nice hucks with good DH landings. we also found quite a few steep rocky rollers that we sessioned. Randi was following me down all these rolllers shaming Paul and Jeff into hitting them, it was great!

There was a steep jagged rocky ledge you can roll down on the far right. I sessioned this ledge last year on a ride with Brian and Greg. It took me 3 or 4 trys to get it while those two just watched :roll:. I hit this thing today and Randi just follwed me right down having never seen it before. A little latter we came across a steep smooth rocky ledge that is a fun roller. I hit it several times, and then Jeff hit it a couple of times. Way to go Jeff! Then Randi hit it a couple of times and by this point Paul was shamed into doing it:-D. We took a bunch of picture of everyone hitting that roller.

From there we ripped a nice long flowy DH to the dyke and everyone was hauling ass. This DH has quickly become one of my favorite DH's. You can really carry alot of speed and there are a bunch of nice small to medium sized trail features to fly off. From there we rode the dyke a bit and seeing how he spent a good amount of time playing up on the ridge we chose to cut the ride short and take the fire road back to the cars. 

It was a very nice paced fun ride with a good crew. After spending 11 hours working on the truck yesterday it was just the type of ride I needed.

Pat - a bike shop should be able to true that rim for you for about $15 to $20


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good ride guys.  Sorry to hear about the wheel Pat.  Hopefully you can get that fixed up soon.  I gotta get back the rez soon.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

no sense getting it trued up.  i need to face reality and buy a real bike.  this thing simply cant handle the things i want to do.   I may buy some decent rims for it and try to get through this season with it.  I dont weigh enough to damage the frame but the components cant take the abuse.  a pedal and now a rim.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> cFound a nice 3 or 4 foot huck with a sketchy landing.  hit that and totally pretzeled my front rim.  DAMN!  .



That huck was 4 feet easy measured at the base of the rock face. More like 5 plus feet where you landed. Thinking about it, you landed way short of those rocks you were worried about. If you juust rode staight over them it wouldn't have been a problem. Then again what would I know, no way I will ever huck something like that. But next time out I want to ride that rock spine / roller you did. That looked fun!

Like I said, I am planning on riding the Rez Wed. afterwork with a co-worker. He has never been MTB before but is in really good shape and should do fine. I am planning a similar paced ride. If you wheels is fixed by then you should join us, Jeff may also be joining us.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> no sense getting it trued up.  i need to face reality and buy a real bike.  this thing simply cant handle the things i want to do.   I may buy some decent rims for it and try to get through this season with it.  I dont weigh enough to damage the frame but the components cant take the abuse.  a pedal and now a rim.



The problem is that almost all wheels that can handle that kind of abuse are for disc brakes only. Disc brakes wheels have a rounded profile with no braking surface. The only wheels I have seen that are for rim brakes are ussually light weight XC wheels. 

When you do get a bike, pick up some Azonic Outlaw wheels. They are really beefy and very strong. They are a bit heavy, but also can be found pretty cheap...........well cheap for MTB wheels.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2009)

Stolen from Pauls Facebook page.

View attachment 2667

View attachment 2668


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The problem is that almost all wheels that can handle that kind of abuse are for disc brakes only. Disc brakes wheels have a rounded profile with no braking surface. The only wheels I have seen that are for rim brakes are ussually light weight XC wheels.
> 
> When you do get a bike, pick up some Azonic Outlaw wheels. They are really beefy and very strong. They are a bit heavy, but also can be found pretty cheap...........well cheap for MTB wheels.



my neighbor just took my kids to go swimming.  I'm gonna go stop by the bike shop down the road and see what they say.  i'd like to get out next week after work.  keep me in mind if you head over there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Stolen from Pauls Facebook page.
> 
> View attachment 2667
> 
> View attachment 2668



That large rock behind Pat is what he hucked off


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

Picture of Randi riding a roller. The roller is higher and steeper than it looks in this pic


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Picture of Randi riding a roller. The roller is higher and steeper than it looks in this pic



Ha! Proof that Randi does, indeed, ride! :beer:

Loving these reports. Keep up with the pictures, guys!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2009)

Really enjoyed the ride today, hit/rode a lot of stuff that is starting to build my confidence on getting the bike off the ground. Rod ether beginning of last year, but didn't remember all the stuff that the place has.

Knee didn't bother me at all, I think I am ready to start riding regularly again. Good to ride with some new faces and thanks for the great company.


Will post the gps track up tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> my neighbor just took my kids to go swimming.  I'm gonna go stop by the bike shop down the road and see what they say.  i'd like to get out next week after work.  keep me in mind if you head over there.



Pat
If you can find a deal on a used or new bike frame, I have some parts that you could use to start building it up. I also know a guy that has a ton of parts for sale pretty cheap.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2009)

Couple more courtesy of Pauls FB page. Paul on the roller and 2knees
View attachment 2670

View attachment 2671


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 7, 2009)

severine said:


> Ha! Proof that Randi does, indeed, ride! :beer:




Yeah! FU


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

cant fix the rim.  it was bent both ways so i ordered a new one.  wont be ready till thursday so i cant do wednesday tim.


sounds like you guys found some "goods" after i bailed.  Marge, you were killing me with that string of obsenities.  :lol:  

really liked that place, looking forward to some more time there.  there is some serious air potential wherever you look.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> View attachment 2671




that looks so easy in the pic but the approach (and bent rim) was making me think twice.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2009)

great shots on that roller.  looks like something i would try.    WH is on my list.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> cant fix the rim.  it was bent both ways so i ordered a new one.  wont be ready till thursday so i cant do wednesday tim.
> .



The best night for me to ride afterwork are Mon. & Wed. Maybe we can shoot for the following week. 

If you like the Rez, you will love Case Mt. That place has hucks everywhere you look!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The problem is that almost all wheels that can handle that kind of abuse are for disc brakes only.



Sun Rhino Lites are beefy and for rim brakes.  You can get the rim for around $30, but then you have to have it built up.  Complete wheelsets can be found in the low $100's, depending on what you want for hub options.  It's cheaper than the outlaw and a bit lighter.

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=35

I have a front wheel that you can use.  It's not super beef, but it's gotta be better than the rim that came on your bike.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have a front wheel that you can use.  It's not super beef, but it's gotta be better than the rim that came on your bike.



Pat
Looks like you might be able to make Wed. after all.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice ride today..Good to get back to the res....Took it pretty mellow today as far as stunts, Sorry to dissapoint you guys  as far as crashes go!!  Im down for monday afternoons for the rest of the summer!  Thought we would be done with the ride by 11..So I bailed with Pat.....Buncha shit do today around the house today..Fun watching Pat sessioning the drops...and listining to Marge cuss!!   Later...

Pow


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Picture of Randi riding a roller. The roller is higher and steeper than it looks in this pic





MR. evil said:


> The best night for me to ride afterwork are Mon. & Wed. Maybe we can shoot for the following week.
> 
> If you like the Rez, you will love Case Mt. That place has hucks everywhere you look!



nice job randi!  

I'm probably out for wednesday as i wont get a chance to see brian before then either.  but next week i'm definitely in and a BIG definite to hit case sometime.

btw, i have someone's spare tube in my pack.  I just need to know who the righful owner is....


----------



## Trev (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like a blast, have to check this place out!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> btw, i have someone's spare tube in my pack.  I just need to know who the righful owner is....



Mine, no rush to get it back as my wheels use a different tube.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2009)

GPS data, 8.18 miles

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=564

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=2&t=564&w=0


----------



## powbmps (Jun 7, 2009)

That place looks pretty cool.    

What time do you guys typically meet up for these rides?


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like a fun ride. Awesome pictures. Definitely down for hitting up the Rez. Make an early start time, and I'm there!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

powbmps said:


> That place looks pretty cool.
> 
> What time do you guys typically meet up for these rides?



Greg and Brian like to start around 4:00 am.  I think powhunter and I are more in the 9:00 am range.

you comin down some weekend?  i'll break out the workbench jump if you do!  :razz:


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> Greg and Brian like to start around 4:00 am.  I think powhunter and I are more in the 9:00 am range.
> 
> you comin down some weekend?  i'll break out the workbench jump if you do!  :razz:


:lol: It's amazing how Brian can get up at the butt crack of dawn for these rides, but hits the snooze for over an hour when it's a work day.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: It's amazing how Brian can get up at the buck crack of dawn for these rides, but hits the snooze for over an hour when it's a work day.



I do the same thing.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2009)

powbmps said:


> That place looks pretty cool.
> 
> What time do you guys typically meet up for these rides?



The rez is fun, but if your in the area and want to ride we can find some better places than the Rez. Case Mt is close by, and much better all around. If you want to meet kind of halfway between CT and NH we could do a group ride at Batchelor Street in Amherst / Granby Ma. Pretty much some of the sweetest trails in New England, but not much to huck.


----------

